
SEO Example: How I Got Aerobed To Number 1 In Google - farmer
http://dfinitive.com/blog/seo/how-i-got-aerobed-to-number-1-in-google/
======
mynameishere
Serious question: Is there a tool that generates these spreadsheets:

[http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb307/julianpaling/aerobe...](http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb307/julianpaling/aerobedseoresults.png)

Is that a google utility? ...or did he do that himself?

~~~
stokelake
I produced the spreadsheet myself using excel.

Julian Paling Dfinitive

~~~
Tichy
And how to determine the position in the search results, also by hand?

------
rms
SEO is such an annoying game to play, but you've gotta play it for certain
kinds of sites. This is a great, concise guide, thanks.

~~~
jamongkad
agreed but we must do what must be done.

